# Greeetings Friends - and Others



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Back from the penalty box.

I didn't think it was warranted, but it's not my board. I always figured you needed to be hateful enough to get a post deleted, but we learn new things every day. I may get banned again some day if asking someone how they contributed to their problems is considered hijacking a thread - but such is life.

Anyway, good to see Mrs. ReGroup and Frostine are still at it.

Punch - very good news on your personal storm front.

Don't jump at it, but keep doing what you're doing.

Firm - cool - dispassionate

Zillard - happy trails, apparently she's a longer term project than either of us had hoped.

And my old buddy UpDaddy....

Quit stalling that divorce so she can move on with her life (like she hasn't been)

I can honestly say she hasn't changed one iota.

And K.C.... when you "truly" give someone space, they start to miss you. Keep it up, you secure Phoenix.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

hallelujah!

The planets are now in reallignment


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Back from the Pond as well.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Thoreau said:


> Back from the Pond as well.


I really didn't expect it.

Bet you didn't either.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Inquiring minds want to know but I guess you can't discuss your case. We're just glad you're back.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Conrad said:


> I really didn't expect it.
> 
> Bet you didn't either.


I've come to expect the unexpected.

I will say no more as I enjoy this forum and am happy for the opportunity to continue participating.:smthumbup:


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

glad you're back Conrad. I always read all your messages to others and gain so much from them.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

You were gone?

Welcome back. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Chopsy said:


> glad you're back Conrad. I always read all your messages to others and gain so much from them.


Same here. I've learned a lot from your posts to mine and others. It's really helped. Glad you're back.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

I wanted to know why you were gone too! 

Sense of security knowing your in the room 

I like it 

*muah Conrad!


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

I wanted to know why you were gone too! 

Sense of security knowing your in the room 

I like it 

*muah Conrad!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Stella,

It was worth saying twice.

Yes, I'll break down and tell you about it on PM


----------

